# What do you use as an arboreal cage?



## DannyH (Aug 24, 2011)

I really can't afford the specialized ones, so I was jyst wondering if anyone here has come up with something creative.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 24, 2011)

Tall Rubbermaid containers.


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 24, 2011)

I have my ~3" Avic in a medium Kritter Keeper in a few molts I'll turn it on it's side and give him more climbing room.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's an example:







The two on the top shelf, on the right are a good example of the two sizes they have.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Aug 24, 2011)

*drools a little over Joe's case*


----------



## Josh Perry (Aug 25, 2011)

Idk what your budget is but I take a 5 gallon stand it up on its end and but some blastic picture glass stuff @ homedepot it costs about $3 for a 5x8 the I cut and hot glue into place and drill holes as needed I also but a hinge and a little knob but those are manily for looks and use


----------



## ijmccollum (Aug 25, 2011)

@ Josh - would like to see pics of that.

xhexdx, gotta say that is impressive.


----------



## Tu Nyce (Aug 25, 2011)

Right now my A. Versicolor sling is in a small display cube that are sold at Michaels (I got the enclosure from JamiesTarantulas) but when its bigger I plan on getting this

http://www.target.com/p/Oxo-3-7-qt-Rectangular-Container-Clear/-/A-12444588


----------



## TVR22 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tu Nyce said:


> Right now my A. Versicolor sling is in a small display cube that are sold at Michaels (I got the enclosure from JamiesTarantulas) but when its bigger I plan on getting this
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Oxo-3-7-qt-Rectangular-Container-Clear/-/A-12444588


I was looking at those container too. The only thing is it opens from the top. The square ones would be great for terrestrial. Gonna get one for my Colombian Blue Bottle when it gets large enough.


----------



## paassatt (Aug 25, 2011)

TVR22 said:


> I was looking at those container too. The only thing is it opens from the top. The square ones would be great for terrestrial. Gonna get one for my Colombian Blue Bottle when it gets large enough.


What is a Colombian Blue Bottle?


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 25, 2011)

ijmccollum said:


> xhexdx, gotta say that is impressive.


That's nothing.



xhexdx said:


> Sure, I'll play.
> 
> Stuff isn't very neat right now, but you get the idea:
> 
> ...


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 25, 2011)

I use a 10 gallon Petco fish tank $10 then I added a plexi top/lid w/hardware home depot total cost about $20....This is what I have my Pokie in and my Avic Avic....pink toe not in the same tank of course. These fish tanks work very well for the tree climbers


----------



## wesker12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Joe, oh my god......how long did that take?
Now I know where all your knowledge (experience) comes from!
dude how many inverts do you have in total?


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been in the hobby for 11 years.  Things build up.  
I'm actually in the process of downsizing right now.
I don't have an exact count - I probably don't have more than 100 adult tarantulas and 500-600 of varying sizes.
30 or so scorpions, a few jumpers, various inverts in my "Florida 'Bug' Terrarium", and a few species of widow.


----------



## TVR22 (Aug 26, 2011)

paassatt said:


> What is a Colombian Blue Bottle?


 Pseudohapalpus sp. blue = Colombian blue bottle


----------



## ijmccollum (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy T's dude!  That's quite the collection.

I have been thinking of getting an aboreal - moving the darts into something bigger and using the sm exoterra.


----------



## Josh Perry (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol well next time I make 1 I'll document the whole process for you but the one I have right now is a prototype made with a cracked tank houses a cute lil avic avic


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a modified candle house from Hobby Lobby. Just made a new one with red roses.


----------



## Nrix (Aug 27, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> I've been in the hobby for 11 years.  Things build up.
> I'm actually in the process of downsizing right now.
> I don't have an exact count - I probably don't have more than 100 adult tarantulas and 500-600 of varying sizes.
> 30 or so scorpions, a few jumpers, various inverts in my "Florida 'Bug' Terrarium", and a few species of widow.


I USED to live right down the road from you (Dade City and Z-hills from 1983 to 2007) ... wish I still did to help with your downsizing project ?? !!  LOL  I've had my 2 T's for 7 whole days now, and am already thinking about the feasibility of an arboreal addition.  Moving from Central FL to N. Texas has been a climate change from hell for me !!  Am currently in a non-climate controlled house, 1 window unit A/C, and am glad the guys that got me T's for the b-day got dry land models.  My G rosea is an awesome, calm, great beginner bug ... and then there is the one that was only identified to me as a "baboon".  Hope to have time this weekend to take a pic to post and see what I actually have.  It hasn't eaten yet and today got in a defense position (I'm pretty sure) from a cricket stuck in it's ground web near the T.  The the T took off and appears to be avoiding the cricket by hanging out on top of it's cave/ornament, a place I've never seen it occupy before.  The baboon is in the same CritterCarrier enclosure that it lived in before coming to live with me, so I don't really think the change of owners is an issue .... it did have a sponge for water that I removed and now has a small shallow waterer.  Last owner was not forthcoming with info, so I'm thinking maybe it's gonna molt - pre-molt mode and just not into eating.  Happy weekend to all -


----------

